# Ralox not working on Pubertal Gyno...where to go from here?



## Alex (Jul 11, 2016)

its been 6 weeks now. started at 60mg/day for 5 weeks, saw no improvement whatsoever so upped it to 90mg/day for the past week. I've read about the bone density loss that can occur after long periods of high dosages with raloxifene but I'm still seeing no improvement. So, what should I do? Most of the time dosage is lowered to 30mg/day after 10-20 days but that is for people who have seen some kind of reduction in the gyno...I've had none. I don't want to do anything stupid though and stay at high dosages for too long.

Advice?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2016)

how do u know u have real rolax?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes, what kind of ralox are you using and where did you get it? Its not a miracle worker but more often than not, you will need extended periods of treatment lasting longer than 6 weeks. You can try switching to nolva but Id stay with ralox if its legit for a bit longer. If you're that worried about it, just keep the dose lower. Also the dose isn't lowered to 30mgs because it only takes a few weeks to reduce it. Its recommended to avoid the potential side effects. Some have gone longer tho. Much longer and higher doses. Try searching for a thread that Leirius made about gyno reduction. He was taking it over a long period of time.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2016)

if you dont have RX quality, get it.  Dump any research liquids.  

stay on 60mg for up to 6 months, so you havent been on long at all.  Also get some letro and take .5mg ED or 25mg of stane ED.  


way too many are looking for a quick fix on gyno.  it doesnt work this way unless your going under the knife & even then you have recovery & to make sure it doesnt come back.  

just search gyno here and read everything you can.  It will take you a day or so, go back to like 2013 threads.


----------



## Alex (Jul 11, 2016)

thanks for the responses.


Maintenance Man said:


> Yes, what kind of ralox are you using and where did you get it? Its not a miracle worker but more often than not, you will need extended periods of treatment lasting longer than 6 weeks. You can try switching to nolva but Id stay with ralox if its legit for a bit longer. If you're that worried about it, just keep the dose lower. Also the dose isn't lowered to 30mgs because it only takes a few weeks to reduce it. Its recommended to avoid the potential side effects. Some have gone longer tho. Much longer and higher doses. Try searching for a thread that Leirius made about gyno reduction. He was taking it over a long period of time.





gymrat827 said:


> if you dont have RX quality, get it.  Dump any research liquids.
> 
> stay on 60mg for up to 6 months, so you havent been on long at all.  Also get some letro and take .5mg ED or 25mg of stane ED.
> 
> ...




i've read a ton of threads about it but I hadn't seen someone in a similar situation to mine. I did notice people were saying to expect 'some' results within 4-6 weeks so that's why I feel like i need to take more. It is research chemical ralox from a site that a lot of people highly praised (geopeptides). ^ why do you say to dump it? already spent the money and don't wanna waste it.
also won't letro crash my e levels and it is actually safe to take while on ralox?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 11, 2016)

If its not REAL ralox, you're just wasting your time. 

Idk about taking the letro and stane tho. Gear or not, letro/stane will crash your E2 at those doses and you will feel like garbage...unless you're on some IFBB blast


----------



## Alex (Jul 13, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> If its not REAL ralox, you're just wasting your time.
> 
> Idk about taking the letro and stane tho. Gear or not, letro/stane will crash your E2 at those doses and you will feel like garbage...unless you're on some IFBB blast



how would i get pharm grade ralox though? as far as i know it is prescribed under the brand evista but doctors are supposed to only prescribe it to women.

any sites i can get it from?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 13, 2016)

Perhaps. Reread the threads you researched. I'm sure there's mention of it somewhere.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 14, 2016)

Alex said:


> how would i get pharm grade ralox though? as far as i know it is prescribed under the brand evista but doctors are supposed to only prescribe it to women.
> 
> any sites i can get it from?



look man.  you can buy anything online.


----------

